

Ask HN: Exploring Hawaii with a sleeping bag and a camera. Ideas? - joshdance

Cousin, brother and I decided to get out of town and go explore O&#x27;ahu for 10 days. What are your favorite sights, sounds, tastes, views, hikes, beaches etc?<p>We love hiking and adventure. Done a bunch of research but what are your personal experiences and recs? Any HNs want to meet up?
======
patio11
The hike up to Diamondhead was one of the highlights of our honeymoon. It's
beautiful, both the views of the Pacific and the city from the top, and the
park on the way up. It's modestly strenuous as a hike, probably less so if
you're an active hiker.

The aquarium near Waikiki Beach was also quite fun.

Foodwise there exist lots of options which cater to tourists in the area we
were. Those were mostly pretty good, but largely in the fashion that you
expect for restaurants catering to tourists. I strongly recommend you get a
recommendation or two from somebody local. (We did for a meal or two, but
unfortunately I don't remember either of the places well enough to Google or
name them.) The single best restaurant we went to was Roy's, which does Asian-
fusion among other things. It was good enough to build a trip around, and
Ruriko and I will probably do that at some point. There is also a Nobu, which
is pricey, but offers really credible sushi. (I've had good sushi in the US,
but Nobu is the only sushi which would tempt me to cheat on my local sushi
joint in Japan.)

~~~
alinajaf
OT, but if you ever find yourself in London I'd be happy to introduce you to
some places where my wife cheats on the whole of her native Iwate
prefecture[0][1]. They're pricy, but nowhere near as pricy as the local
chapter of Nobu.

[0]: Sakana-tei 11 Maddox Street, London W1S 2QF

[1]: [http://www.tajima-tei.co.uk/](http://www.tajima-tei.co.uk/)

------
eip
[http://goo.gl/maps/rGv4F](http://goo.gl/maps/rGv4F)

[http://goo.gl/maps/vKuFr](http://goo.gl/maps/vKuFr)

[http://goo.gl/maps/w6ISr](http://goo.gl/maps/w6ISr)

[http://goo.gl/maps/bPHfh](http://goo.gl/maps/bPHfh)

[http://goo.gl/maps/NHbbn](http://goo.gl/maps/NHbbn) (Try the L&L and the
Vietnamese place)

Take the bus around the whole island.

Watch for centipedes.

------
shawndrost
email sdrost@gmail.com if you're still reading comments

